# Thats it.It's all gone



## Genosmate (27/11/14)

Well as of this morning I no longer own any vaping gear which is not REO related.Currently I have a grand and an 18490 woodvil (there is an sl/lp mini on my desk but its in a bag waiting to go to its new owner).
I doubt I'll get any other gear (other than REO's or my own mods) because I just don't get the same enjoyment from anything other than a REO.
For me they are convenient,reliable,easy to use and maintain,provide a consistently good vape which is better than anything else I've tried and in the long run very cost effective.
Without this forum I probably wouldn't know about them so a big thanks to the original few Reonauts from me.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 5


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

I can absolutely relate. Am in exactly the same boat after having tried too many other mods and atomizers. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

Same here, also feel that the Reo is the best mod ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

Were there, and got bored.  I'm now enjoying the whole vaping thing again.  Discovering how awesome commercial tanks are these days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

im think of getting one for myself soon, but which one to take im not sure.
mybe someone can point me in the right direction on this


----------



## Genosmate (27/11/14)

Mario said:


> im think of getting one for myself soon, but which one to take im not sure.
> mybe someone can point me in the right direction on this


My first choice would be a LP Grand.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/11/14)

Im looking for another reo but @Oupa only has a pink mini available. I looked at so many devices over the past two weeks and only find the reo comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> My first choice would be a LP Grand.


+1 on that @Mario. For the atty - if you are an experienced dripper go for the Odin or Atomic, if you are using commercial tanks currently, go for the RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (27/11/14)

I must say whle reos are awesome. I recently started manual dripping and its awesome. @TylerD I can relate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Keyaam said:


> Im looking for another reo but @Oupa only has a pink mini available. I looked at so many devices over the past two weeks and only find the reo comfortable.


We shall have to speak to him to at least open up a new pre-order list, even if he only orders in the new year. Are you listening @Oupa!!!!
Btw, the pink Mini is gone! Now I have to try and find the owner for our Reo Roll Call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Well as of this morning I no longer own any vaping gear which is not REO related.Currently I have a grand and an 18490 woodvil (there is an sl/lp mini on my desk but its in a bag waiting to go to its new owner).
> I doubt I'll get any other gear (other than REO's or my own mods) because I just don't get the same enjoyment from anything other than a REO.
> For me they are convenient,reliable,easy to use and maintain,provide a consistently good vape which is better than anything else I've tried and in the long run very cost effective.
> Without this forum I probably wouldn't know about them so a big thanks to the original few Reonauts from me.



Nicely put @Genosmate !


----------



## Paulie (27/11/14)

Reo FTW!! But i have to say i am loving the commercial tank market at the moment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I must say whle reos are awesome. I recently started manual dripping and its awesome. @TylerD I can relate



I recently acquired the Nautilus mini for the iStick as well, not that bad actually. I also started dripping again for the last 2-3 weeks as well. I still love my Reo, but use it mostly while driving or when dripping is not convenient..


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

I still can't believe a mechanical mod is our mod of choice despite all the other fancy stuff that is available... I still keep buying the odd other thing to test and play with because I find the developments interesting... but when all is said and done I reach for Avril or Lilly which are my vaping staples!


----------



## Mario (27/11/14)

Andre said:


> +1 on that @Mario. For the atty - if you are an experienced dripper go for the Odin or Atomic, if you are using commercial tanks currently, go for the RM2.


 Which is better Odin or Atomic ?


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Mario said:


> Which is better Odin or Atomic ?


For me the Odin without a doubt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

But, there is overhang on the Reo with th Odin, while the Atomic sits well on the Reo... if you fine with that, then the Odin is probably the 1.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (27/11/14)

The little Pink number is gone! 

I have no problem opening up another pre-order in the meantime, but cannot give a date yet when the trigger will be pulled on the next order. Should I start a thread for pre-orders and just state that it will be ordered around the second or third week of January?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

Oupa said:


> The little Pink number is gone!
> 
> I have no problem opening up another pre-order in the meantime, but cannot give a date yet when the trigger will be pulled on the next order. Should I start a thread for pre-orders and just state that it will be ordered around the second or third week of January?


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

Andre said:


> Sounds like a great idea!



No it's a kak idea! We should have REO's flowing in all the time... we can't stop until we have total world domination!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

